# Smoked Venison lions



## zzrguy (Feb 9, 2014)

OK well I was graced this year with deer in hunting camp. I had the deer processed in to food stuffs the kid would eat or not notice it was what it was. I have 4 nice size deer tenderloins that are smoked{ some one said they are hard smoked no clue what that means}.

What can I do with these?


----------



## zzrguy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm assuming it is fully cook already.

I have no clue how to serve it.


----------



## sb59 (Feb 9, 2014)

hard smoked

Web definitions

This is a term used to reference products that have been heavily salted and smoked. There is very little moisture left in the fish, and it often does not require refrigeration like other smoked seafood. This smoked fish will resemble jerky.
http://www.ducktrap.com/terminology.html


----------



## zzrguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank this meat is tasty appears to be cooked threw not hard like jerky


----------



## pecanwood (Feb 9, 2014)

Bet it would be great in a pot of dry beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 10, 2014)

Funny, I saw your header and got all excited, thinking that you were smoking venison and LIONS! (I have only had grilled lion chop and not smoked you see, and so I got curious and very enthused).

BUT, I love venison too! I'm excited to see what you come up with!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## zzrguy (Feb 10, 2014)

PecanWood said:


> Bet it would be great in a pot of dry beans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean. You mean chilli, or soup.




Leah Elisheva said:


> Funny, I saw your header and got all excited, thinking that you were smoking venison and LIONS! (I have only had grilled lion chop and not smoked you see, and so I got curious and very enthused).
> 
> BUT, I love venison too! I'm excited to see what you come up with!
> 
> Cheers!!!!! - Leah


Dam spell check it makes me dumber then I is.


----------



## zzrguy (Feb 17, 2014)

Anybody


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi! I totally understand the typo as I am the queen of typos!!! But I DID think it was lion! Smiles. (And I find lion to be "OK," - not my favorite food but not my worst either.

Anyway, I am excited about your venison loins!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## zzrguy (Feb 18, 2014)

Help a brother out what do I eat with these thing.


----------



## johnwb82 (Feb 18, 2014)

lightly batter them and fry them with eggs


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 19, 2014)

If they are already cooked, then I would just slice it up and eat over salad, or in sandwiches or however you like. I bet it's delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------

